# Solved: External HD does not wake up



## rjdmbriggs (Apr 23, 2012)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional, Service Pack 1, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU 330 @ 1.60GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 28 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 2038 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 150811 MB, Free - 104020 MB; D: Total - 154330 MB, Free - 147704 MB; F: Total - 99 MB, Free - 70 MB; H: Total - 953859 MB, Free - 893833 MB;
Motherboard: Shuttle Inc, SFM27
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled

This computer is left running continually so that it can be accessed remotely at any time. A Western Digital external hard drive will go to sleep and not wake up without pulling the power connector and re-inserting it to restart the drive. The computer Power Plan is set to Never allow the computer to go to Sleep. The Power Options "Sleep" conditions are all set to Never or Off. The external drive still goes to Sleep and will not wake. Please tell me what I'm missing.


----------



## mel8again (Jul 7, 2008)

I assume the external hard drive is connected via USB. Most computers have the USBs set to turn off to save power. Go to Device Manager and click on all USB hubs listed. Click on the Power Management tab and uncheck the box the states "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power" Also do the same thing for the controller.


----------



## rjdmbriggs (Apr 23, 2012)

Great! I found the check boxes were all checked, so I removed the check. Thanks, I'll see what happens now.


----------



## mel8again (Jul 7, 2008)

Your welcome. I hope it works.


----------

